# Suche Poti für Schaltschranktür, mind. IP54, in handschuhbedienbarer Größe



## jank-automation (10 Februar 2009)

Ich suche Potis zum Einbau in die Schaltschranktür.
Der Schutzgrad der Tür sollte nach dem Einbau noch mind. IP 54 haben.
Der Drehknopf sollte schon 30-40mm groß sein.
Den Drehknopf hätte ich für eine 6mm Achse.
Fehlt mir nur noch ein Poti oder eine Achsdurchführung.


----------



## Schnitzel (10 Februar 2009)

Moin!

Von der Fa. Elan Schaltelemente www.elan.de

gibt es einen Poti-Antrieb in Schutzart IP65

Type: EDAN 6
Katalognr.: 052 2201
Bestellnr.: 101 9612

http://www.elan.de/elan/opencms/media/loader?id=5560&type=pdf&download=true

auf S. 20

evtl. wär das was?

Viele Grüße - Michael


----------



## jank-automation (10 Februar 2009)

Der Schutzgrad ist toll.
Für den Drehknopf fordert unser Kunde eine Größe con 30-40mm.
Es soll selbst mit Handschuhen bedienbar sein.


----------



## Giessen79 (16 Februar 2009)

*Elan ndan6*

Hallo! Von ELAN gibt es auch einen NDAN6 Poti Antrieb dieser ist sogar IP69K der Knopf hat einen Durchmesser von 26mm oben. Gruß giessen79


----------

